# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الازياء والموضة >  أزياء الانيقه اسماء سيدة سوريا الاولى

## Layan

لانها اكثر زوجات الرؤساء اناقه جبتلكن موضوع عن 
السيده الرائعة التي بنحبها كتير >>>>السيده اسماء الاسد   :Icon26: 
التي سبق وان حصلت اسماء على لقب اكثر النساء اناقه في استفتاء نشرته مجلة elleالفرنسيه 
امتازت بأناقتها وطلتها الفريده سواء برتدائها الجنز او الملابس الرسميه
كما يغلب على ملابسها الطابع الرسمي الانيق البسيط المحتشم
وهذه مجموعه من ازيائها

----------


## Layan



----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

يسلمو

----------


## Layan

الله يسلمك

----------


## العالي عالي

يسلمو على الصور والموضوع

----------


## feryal

ميرسي كتير

----------


## Layan

> يسلمو على الصور والموضوع


الله يسلمك
منور

----------


## Layan

> ميرسي كتير


العفووووووو  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## salam

mercy

----------


## تاج النساء

حلوة كتير اول مرة بسمع فيها وجذبتني

----------


## Layan

> mercy


العفووووووو

----------


## Layan

> حلوة كتير اول مرة بسمع فيها وجذبتني


فعلا حلوه وجذابه
هههههه بس اول مره بتسمعي فيها صعبه شوي

----------


## al-helwaa

يعطيك الف عاافيه خيتوو

ماننحرم من جديدك

لك ودي..~

----------


## Layan

الله يعافيكي
منوره الموضوع

----------


## باريسيا

*يعطيك العافيه على الصور*

----------


## anoucha

thnx layan

----------


## mrsss

شكرا كثير على الموضوع وتحيات

----------


## بنت الشديفات

يلسمو كتير اموره ما شاء الله عليها

----------


## ديالا

ميرسي كتير :Eh S(9):

----------

